# Ping G25 Irons review



## Wolfman (Apr 21, 2013)

In January 2013 i started using my new Mizuno JPX 825 Pro irons ( i play off 19 )

They are a beautiful set of irons but i felt i wasnt getting the best from them so off to the store i went

After trying TM Rocketballz, Yonex, Mizuno JPX 825, Cobra amp Cell i tried the new Ping G25 irons with regular CFS steel shafts.

Some time back i had G10 irons, but didnt like them, too chunky, huge soles old looking, so i was a bit anti Ping

The best clubs for distance were the TM but poor shots were not good, however the G25 irons were  deadly accurate and a decent length, longer than my JPX 825 Pro

I purchased them in standard Black Dot 4 -SW and after two rounds i am very pleased. They are  a nice looking club, very easy to hit and very accurate which has helped me score better.

So if you are looking for a very nice set of irons check them out

I still have the Mizunos and will keep them for when my game improves but for now the G25 are staying in the bag

Hope this helps if you are considering Ping they have improved alot compared to the older models


----------



## thecraw (Apr 21, 2013)

I have the hybrids and recommend them too.


----------



## dazlight (Apr 22, 2013)

I got my set last Friday. Love them. My first 18 holes in 2 years and hit 35 points.
The hybrid 23* ( instead of the 4 iron ) is amazing, might order the 20* now.


----------

